# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Conservazione sostitutiva registri iva

## Forumina

Buongiorno, c'è qualcuno tra di voi che manda in sonservazione sostitutiva i registri Iva  e mi può aiutare ? 
Un contribuente mensile in contabilià ordinaria vorrebbe mandare in conservazione sostitutiva i registri Iva ( acquisti - vendite e corrispettivi ). 
Prendiamo per esempio il caso del registro acquisti
Deve "caricare" ogni mese in conservazione sostitutiva il singolo file mensile prodotto dal suo gestionale contabile oppure può aspettare a fine anno, e fare un unico invio dopo aver preparato ed unito in  un solo file pdf  tutti i mesi  
?
Voi come vi comportate ?  
Grazie dell'attenzione

----------

